# vouchers/coupons for baby stores



## sanasameer (Dec 23, 2010)

hello there

just wondering if there ie voucher/coupon/internet shopping codes system in the UAE for baby products?like in UK or USA u can find many online coupons/codes for shopping over websites n getting dicounts .....ive tried to find on my own but to now use.if some one knows of any such websites valid in dubai please lemme know
and if some one knows good shops for baby products then also please share ur experiences since its my first baby..all the info is welcome


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't know about coupons, but I passed babyshop this morning, and they have a "buy one get one free" operation going on. Might be worth checking out. I believe they also have a sort of "membership" card, that gets you discounts or neat stuff once you reach a certain amount.


----------



## sanasameer (Dec 23, 2010)

well i guess that is either the club apperal card or shukran card but all these cards r just super messy....u hardly ever get any benefits out of them....


----------



## sanasameer (Dec 23, 2010)

this is disappointing..so many expats out here and only one reply...:-((


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I know what you are talking about - this system is really popular in the UK but we don't have it here. The free newspaper 7 Days started up something with code texting involved but it was very limited in terms of the suppliers subscribing to it and I don't recall anything to do with children or babies being on it. The next nearest are the companies such as Cobone, etc. - and I cannot recall seeing very much on any of them that would be useful but perhaps you could check on their website. There are other similar companies to Cobone, but I cannot remember all their names,


----------



## mahwishr (Sep 19, 2011)

*vouchers/ coupons/ shopping codes etc.*

Hi sanasameer!
I recently came across VoucherCodesUAE. They have a number of free vouchers, and discount codes for various stores. I receive their newsletter every week with a list of vouchers and codes. It sure saves a lot of time and money searching for discount codes and vouchers. You may find something in their BABY category for discount codes for baby stores. If they don't have any currently, they'd surely post some soon. Hope this helps.


----------

